# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] not showing as a reply

## WasWodge

Posted a reply to this thread http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-say-25-a.html at 06:55 and it posted (after a warning that I had I had to leave so many seconds between posts) but now at 07:27 and it is not showing as a reply (See attachment)

----------


## zbor

EF is slow at the moment.. Probably some update is on progress. That might be a reason.

----------


## WasWodge

Cheers Zbor I will wait and see as it is still not showing up in the replies. 
It seems new threads are ok but the replies aren't registering and the posts aren't appearing in subscribed threads. 
I Suppose I should be used to these things by now. 

Edit:As it now appears that replies have started registering again but this one still didn't appear I have reposted exactly the same post in the thread and this now has registered. Just annoying

----------


## WasWodge

Marked as solved now because the problem seems to have gone away for now. 

I just wish that if the "Techs" are working on something that could affect the way the forum is responding (as zbor suspects) a message could be put up to say that "Your may experience difficulty posting" or something to that effect.
That way we don't make "waste of time postings" to state that there is a problem (when the admin are aware already that there might be) and also so the Mods don't have to waste their time having to respond to such posts.
I notice that a message asking members to take part in competitions can be put up so why not messages of potential problems with the forum?

----------


## arlu1201

Yes WasWodge,

Sorry for missing out on the notice. Will have it put up during the next backup process for sure.

----------


## WasWodge

Thanks Arlette it would be appreciated plus it wouldn't be a bad idea to post a message up for a couple of hours when the backup is complete just to state that it is now complete and to let Admin / Moderators know if anyone encounters any further issues.
That way it might alleviate some of the complaints in the past of board members not being kept up to date.

----------

